# Rainy weekend report.



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

My hunting buddy took full advantage of the rain and got some quality nap time inside the popup.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

if i wasn't in a tree stand he and i would have been doing the same thing.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The way the weekend went....that was the best plan.


----------

